# RSJ Maison, near Moussan, France, March 2016



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2016)

So here’s report 3 from the south of France. Nothing too extraordinary about this one. Properties that have been abandoned for some time that are next to the road rarely hold any real urbex gems. Came across this place while driving between Marcorignan and Moussan. Can’t find any history on it or any other pictures on the internet for that matter. Been trying to make out the faded lettering on the front wall to get a clue as to what this place was, but failed. So ended up calling this RSJ maison due to the sheer number of rolled steel joists (RSJs) in the place. Here’s the pics.

And we’re off…


img4430 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So what does that say?


img4409 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Closer look required. Is it Le Rocann?


img4410 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And to the first of the many RSJs…


img4411 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4412 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A bit of crap graff…


img4414 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4421 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and more RSJs…


img4415 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And some more:


img4424 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And yet more..


img4417 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And another…


img4416 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not much more to report…


img4418 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Apart from a bit of the roof:


img4419 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A passage for the flood waters?


img4420 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a great view over the vine-yards:


img4422 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But hang on, what’s this? Well, Well well…


img4428 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice find great pics,looks like you had a busy holiday


----------



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2016)

URBANMYTH said:


> Nice find great pics,looks like you had a busy holiday



Ha ha...cheers mate. Optimum use of time was made!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 28, 2016)

Pretty well thrashed this one. I had a look in the French/English dictionary online and the only name I came up with is Rocann. It seems to be a popular french surname. So, maybe the folks decided to put their surname on the wall of their house.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice one HughieD! Lovely pictures


----------



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Pretty well thrashed this one. I had a look in the French/English dictionary online and the only name I came up with is Rocann. It seems to be a popular french surname. So, maybe the folks decided to put their surname on the wall of their house.



I think you are on the money with Rocann Hugh...


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 29, 2016)

Your right so many RSJs but crikey they are really thin!First class images.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 30, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Your right so many RSJs but crikey they are really thin!First class images.



Cheers Mr Flyboys!


----------



## 0xygen (Apr 8, 2016)

This is the beauty of southern France - derelict places literally everywhere, especially in the Poitou-Charentes region.

Nice one ;-)


----------

